#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Primavera Enterprise Project Portfolio Management

## synergysbs

*Synergy*-Authorized training partner of Primavera in project management training, Oracle Primavera P6 Enterprise Project Portfolio Management can help businesses pick strategically right projects, and take better project management decisions..............

Decision making in business is all about allocating resources - in other  words, funding right projects. Poor selection of projects could sink  organizations. According to Economist Intelligence, about 80% of global  executives believe that having project management as a core competency  helps them remain competitive.
Leading global manufacturers depend on  Primavera solutions to address Engineer-to-Order (ETO) processes, Earned  Value Management (EVM) requirements, and other sophisticated  manufacturing needs, from quotation through fulfillment and  installation.
                 Primavera solutions ensure that  mission-critical plant and equipment operate at maximum efficiency and  uptime, enabling you to consistently meet customer service-level  commitments and expectations.......





  Similar Threads: Enterprise Resource Planning and Supply Chain Management pdf Primavera Scheduling, Primavera Software Training book On Primavera P6 ASP.NET project for RTO(Regional Transport Office) management system/web portal full project pdf download Pl/SQL by tom portfolio ebook free download pdf

----------

